# SC bars institutions from ‘extra-constitutional’ steps



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,
SC bars state institutions from taking 'extra-constitutional' steps​Top court adjourns haring on ‘constitutional crisis’ till tomorrow, issues notice to AGP over NA speaker's ruling


Hasnaat Malik
April 03, 2022







*ISLAMABAD: *The Supreme Court on Sunday barred all state institutions from taking any 'extra-constitutional' steps in the wake of the dismissal of the no-confidence vote in the National Assembly against Prime Minister Imran Khan and the subsequent approval of the president to dissolve the assembly at the advice of the premier.

A three judge bench of the apex court led by Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Justice Bandial and comprising Justice Ijazul Ahsan and Justice Muhammad Ali Mazhar heard the matter.

CJP Bandial observed that public order must be maintained and no state functionary shall take any ‘extra-constitutional’ step in the prevailing political situation.

The top court, after issuing notices to the Attorney General Pakistan and others on the matter, adjourned the hearing till Monday (tomorrow).

The apex court also directed the AGP to determine the constitutionality of NA speaker’s ruling.

Earlier, CJP Bandial arrived at the apex court, which was especially opened on a Sunday in light of the day's unusual turn of events.

The leaders of the joint opposition as well as PTI's ministers also arrived at the SC. The opposition has dismissed the ruling party’s actions as unconstitutional.

The petition filed by the opposition maintained that it is “most respectfully prayed that the act of the Deputy Speaker by proroguing the Session of Parliament on the vote of No Confidence Motion may be held to be in violation of fundamental rights of the people of Pakistan and against Article 66, 95, 17(2) and other enabling provisions and this act and all consequences thereafter may be set aside by declaring the same illegal, ultra vires to the Constitution and consequently the Speaker/ Deputy Speaker National Assembly may be directed to conduct the vote count on No Confidence Motion of the members present in the National Assembly on the floor of the house and declared the result of the No Confidence Motion.

“It is further prayed that the respondents may be directed not to interfere with the vote count and smooth voting on the resolution of No Confidence of the Prime Minister as per the Agenda today.

“It is also prayed that the Respondents and other delinquent persons involved in abrogating and subverting the Constitution may also very graciously be tried with and dealt strictly with in accordance with the law.
“Any other direction or relief which this Honorable Court deems fit and proper in the vindication of grievance aforesaid."

*SCBA files petition*

The Supreme Court Bar Association (SCBA) also filed a constitutional petition with the Supreme Court in light of today's events.

The lawyers' association prayed in its petition that the SC declares the “impugned order of dissolution of the National Assembly issued under Article 58(1) of the Constitution is without lawful authority and of no legal effect.”
It urged the apex court to declare that the speaker could not give a ruling after the resolution for the vote of no-confidence was moved on March 28.

"Declare that all acts of the Respondents dated 03-04-2022 and all acts, directions, instructions, orders etc. taken by the Respondents or any other state functionaries in pursuance of the impugned order of dissolution of the National Assembly are without lawful authority and of no legal effect," the SCBA's petition further maintained.

The resolution of no-confidence was sought to be declared still pending before the National Assembly and voting on it held immediately.

"Restrain all state functionaries from acting in pursuance of the illegal and unlawful orders, actions, instructions of the Respondents dated 03-04-2022, during the pendency of the titled Petition," the SCBA further prayed.

*NA proceedings*
National Assembly Deputy Speaker Qasim Suri had earlier dismissed the no-confidence motion submitted by the joint opposition, terming it "unconstitutional" under Article 5.

In a talk with the media, PPP Chairperson Bilawal said the deputy speaker committed an 'unconstitutional act' by dismissing the no-trust motion against Imran.

Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) President and Leader of Opposition in the National Assembly Shehbaz Sharif termed Imran Khan a traitor of the Constitution and democracy.

Shehbaz said that Article 6 is now applicable on “Imran Niazi and his followers for openly violating the Constitution”.
Shehbaz Sharif referred to the premier’s actions as anarchic and urged the chief justice of Pakistan to save the country from crisis.

“It is hoped that the Supreme Court will ensure the supremacy of the Constitution and fulfil its duty to protect the country from this violation of the Constitution,” the leader added.









SC bars institutions from ‘extra-constitutional’ steps | The Express Tribune


Apex court to take up opposition’s plea on NA matters today




tribune.com.pk




.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## Thinker3

All of these US funded media are doing propaganda against Pakistan and Imran Khan, I don't trust anything Dawn, Express Tribune, Geo and many paid journalists say.


----------



## Goritoes

Now the ball is in People of Pakistan's court, if you want IK to continue then in election make sure he is won by majority so he can not be blackmailed, but I hope IK change his Afghanistan policy cause his ethnic affiliation will damage Pakistan in long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R2D2

PTI should launch a 2nd strike by immediately arresting those involved in the conspiracy to prevent a counter strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crimson Blue

Didn't this Kangaroo Court refused to listen to similar government petition on the same issue two days ago stating that :

_"petition did not point out what questions of public importance were involved regarding the enforcement of fundamental constitutional rights and which merited directly invoking the SC's jurisdiction. The court official argued that the requirements for invoking the apex court's jurisdiction were thus not satisfied. Court registrar explained that the validity of parliamentary proceedings could not be called into question under Article 69"._

So what made this court to revers its stance only after 2 days and now justices want to listen to it on emergent basis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Goritoes said:


> Now the ball is in People of Pakistan's court, if you want IK to continue then in election make sure he is won by majority so he can not be blackmailed, but I hope IK change his Afghanistan policy cause his ethnic affiliation will damage Pakistan in long run.



I said in last elections and repeating it again, establishment stole IK's mandate in 2013, 2018 and will do same in next elections as well. Reason is simple, Elite doesn't want someone whose arms they can't twist, becoming Prime Minister with strong mandate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,,.,.,
Set to decide on deputy speaker's ruling today, SC adjourns hearing till tomorrow​Dawn.com
April 4, 2022 


The Supreme Court adjourned on Monday its hearing on the legality of the current situation in the country following the dismissal of a no-confidence motion against Prime Minister Imran Khan by National Assembly (NA) Deputy Speaker Qasim Suri and the subsequent dissolution of the NA by President Arif Alvi on the prime minister's advice till 12pm on Tuesday (tomorrow).

Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Umar Ata Bandial had earlier in the day said the court would issue a "reasonable order" today on the issue.

His remarks had come as a larger bench of the Supreme Court – comprising the CJP, Justice Ijazul Ahsan, Justice Mazhar Alam Khan Miankhel, Justice Munib Akhtar and Justice Jamal Khan Mandokhail — took up the matter.

During the proceedings, Justice Ahsan noted that there were violations in the proceedings of the no-trust resolution.

Justice Bandial observed that a debate before voting on the no-confidence motion had been clearly mentioned in the law but didn't take place.

Meanwhile, Justice Akhtar expressed dubiousness over the deputy speaker's constitutional authority to pass such a ruling.

In my opinion, he said, only the speaker had the right to pass the ruling. "The deputy speaker chairs the session on the non-availability of the speaker."

On the other hand, the CJP also observed that the deputy speaker's ruling mentioned the meeting of the parliamentary committee for security. "The opposition deliberately didn't attend the meeting," he said.

Farooq H. Naek, who was representing the joint opposition, pleaded the court to issue a verdict on the matter today, pointing out to the bench that the president had already asked for names to appoint as caretaker prime minister.

But Justice Ahsan said it was impossible to pass the verdict today, adding that the apex court's decision will have far reaching outcomes. "We respect the opinions of political parties."

"We can't pass a decision in the air," Justice Bandial said, adjourning the hearing till 12pm on Tuesday.

Earlier, Naek had urged the CJP to form a full court bench to hear the matter, saying that the case concerned complex matters of the law and therefore all judges of the apex court should sit on the bench.

The CJP, however, asked Naek if he had objections to any judge on the five-member bench. "If there is a lack of confidence in any of the judges, the bench will rise," Justice Bandial said. To this, Naek said he had full confidence in all judges on the bench.

Justice Bandial said forming a full court bench would impede proceedings of other cases.

When PTI's counsel Babar Awan took the rostrum, the chief justice said that he wanted to hear the petitioners first. "If you want to give a statement, you can," Justice Bandial told Awan, who informed the court that the party was ready for the next election.

"The court will only review the speaker's ruling, not political statements," the chief justice remarked, reiterating that the court would give a "reasonable decision".

Naek told the court that the requisition notice for the NA session and no-confidence motion were submitted on March 8. "The speaker was bound to convene the session within 14 days but the meeting was called on March 27," he said.

However, Justice Mandokhail pointed out that the case did not concern when the NA session was summoned while Justice Akhtar said that the speaker had provided reasons for the delay. "You can argue whether the reasons provided were correct or incorrect," Justice Akhtar told Naek.
Suo motu notice​Yesterday, CJP Bandial had taken suo motu notice of the situation and formed a three-member bench headed by CJP Bandial, and including Justice Ijazul Ahsan and Justice Mohammad Ali Mazhar, to take up the matter. Today, a larger bench of the apex court is hearing the case.

After a brief hearing on Sunday, a written order was issued which said the court would like to "examine whether such an action (dismissal of the no-trust motion on the basis of Article 5) is protected by the ouster (removal from the court's jurisdiction) contained in Article 69 of the Constitution."

Article 69 of the Constitution essentially restricts the court's jurisdiction to exercise authority on a member or officer of parliament with respect to the functions of regulating parliamentary proceedings or conducting business.
"No officer or member of Majlis-i-Shoora (parliament) in whom powers are vested by or under the Constitution for regulating procedure or the conduct of business, or for maintaining order in Majlis-i-Shoora, shall be subject to the jurisdiction of any court in respect of the exercise by him of those powers," clause two of the Article reads.
The court also ordered all state functionaries and authorities — as well as political parties — to refrain from taking any advantage of the current situation and stay strictly within the confines of the Constitution.
The court had also directed the interior and defence secretaries to brief it on the law and order situation.

President Alvi, the Supreme Court Bar Association and all political parties have been made respondents in the case.

The apex court rejected a request to suspend the deputy speaker's ruling and issued a notice to Attorney General for Pakistan Khalid Khalid Jawed Khan to discuss the "constitutionality of the [deputy speaker's] decision" to dismiss the no-trust motion on the basis of Article 5 of the Constitution.

Article 5 obliges every citizen to be obedient to the Constitution and law and says that "loyalty to the State is the basic duty of every citizen".
In its written order, the court further observed that "prima facie, there is neither a finding recorded in the matter nor was a hearing granted to the affected party" as far as the deputy speaker's ruling is concerned.

However, the deputy speaker, in his detailed four-page ruling issued by the National Assembly Secretariat on Sunday evening, declared a “foreign state was interfering in the internal affairs of Pakistan and Prime Minister Imran Khan was its primary target”.

Suri said he could not give details about the foreign intentions and its links to the no-confidence motion, but they could be provided in an in-camera session. The deputy speaker also based his ruling on the recent meetings of the National Security Committee, federal cabinet and Parliamentary Committee on National Security that were briefed on the ‘threat’.

A joint petition, filed by the PPP, PML-N and JUI-F through Farooq H. Naek, Azam Nazir Tarar and Kamran Murtaza, has also requested the apex court to declare the ruling of the deputy speaker, as well as the advice of the prime minister to the president to dissolve the National Assembly and the subsequent dissolution of the assembly as illegal and unconstitutional.
.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

Latest in Supreme Court...........

*ISLAMABAD: A five-member larger bench of the Supreme Court on Monday resumed hearing into a suo-moto notice over ruling from Deputy Speaker Qasim Suri against no-confidence motion with Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Justice Umar Ata Bandial saying that they would issue an appropriate order on the matter, ARY NEWS reported.*

Babar Awan appeared before the five-member bench and said that he was representing Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) and would like to read out a court order of 21 March 2022.

The chief justice while leading the proceedings said that they would issue an appropriate order on the matter today and will only look into the proceedings of the National Assembly.

“We will not be listening to any other matter today,” he said.

Meanwhile, Advocate Naeem Bokhari also appeared before the bench and said that he would represent the speaker and deputy speaker of the National Assembly.

*CJP rejects plea for full court bench *​Farooq H Naek, who was representing PPP, asked the court to form a full court bench to which the chief justice asked if he does not have any trust on the existing bench. “Establishing a full court will affect other court proceedings,” the CJP responded.

To this Naek said that they have complete confidence on the bench.

The chief justice asked him to continue with his arguments saying that they would be assessing the legal and constitutional merits of whatever happened in the National Assembly.

During his arguments, the PPP counsel said that the speaker violated his mandate and pushed the country towards a constitutional crisis. When the CJP asked him to share the facts, he said that Fawad Chaudhry made a speech over a letter received from abroad, which was first pointed out by Imran Khan in his speech on March 27.

He argued that it was why the April 3 was chosen for the voting day and even on the day, the speaker did not allow debate on the matter even when the entire day was left for the matter.

The Supreme Court has formed a five-member larger bench headed by Chief Justice of Pakistan for the suo moto hearing over the deputy speaker’s ruling over the no-trust motion in the National Assembly.

Justice Ijazul Ahsan, Justice Mazhar Alam Miankhel, Justice Munib Akhtar and Justice Jamal Khan Mandokhel are other members of the bench.

Attorney General Khalid Jawed Khan earlier said that whatever decision is given by the Supreme Court of Pakistan with regard to a ruling by Deputy Speaker Qasim Khan Suri against no-trust move will be implemented.

During an argument with Justice Munib Akhtar, Farooq Naek said that there should be a debate when a question arises in the National Assembly to which the judge said that it could be a procedural mistake.

Naek, however, said that it was not a procedural matter.

Justice Munib Akhtar further remarked that it is his personal opinion that it is the prerogative of the speaker to give ruling and none other than him and the deputy speaker is only bound to run affairs as per the rules.


----------



## ghazi52

-.-.-.-.-.-.-
Lawyers see a ‘conscious’ SC approach​Apex court judges also urged the CJP to constitute the full court to hear the matter

Hasnaat Malik
April 04, 2022






*ISLAMABAD: *The Supreme Court has dampened the hopes of the opposition and the bars, which were expecting coercive order against the National Assembly speaker’s ruling that rejected the no-confidence motion against Prime Minister Imran Khan on the basis of Article 5 of the Constitution.

Several SC judges met Chief Justice of Pakistan Umar Ata Bandial at his residence on Sunday to share their concern about the constitutional situation. It is also learnt that apex court judges also urged the chief justice to constitute the full court to hear this matter.

However, chief justice Bandial preferred to include Justice Ijazul Ahsan, who acted as monitoring judge in Panamagate case. Justice Ahsan is part of several special and larger benches which heard constitutional matters for last five years. Likewise, Justice Muhammad Ali Mazhar, who is 15th on the judges’ seniority list, is also part of the bench.

Senior lawyers believe that the perception regarding the division among the Supreme Court judges had not ended. Keeping in view of this perception, they say that chief justice Bandial should form a larger bench wherein no one could raise allegation of favouritism.

They state that this move has made Article 95 of the Constitution “redundant”. A lawyer said that the constitution of bench in this matter indicated that the Supreme Court had adopted very “conscious approach”.

He, however, expected that the chief justice, while heading the larger bench, would consider all these aspects in this matter.

On the other hand, one section of opposition is happy over the prevailing political situation that Prime Minister Imran Khan ceased to hold the office on Sunday.

It is learnt that JUI-F is also happy over prevailing situation as their aim was to oust Imran Khan from the post of the prime minister. The PML-N is already divided on the early election. One section led by Nawaz Sharif was already demanding early elections.

In view of the prevailing situation, two deputy attorney generals resigned from their post. A member of the PTI legal team revealed that Attorney General for Pakistan Khalid Jawed Khan is one of the architects of this plan. However, AGP denied this fact.

Bar representatives however are saying that if the AGP is not the architect of this move then he should resign from his post.
.-.-,-,-,-,-,-,


----------



## ghazi52

.-.-
Court to decide embattled PM Imran Khan's fate​BBC




BBC

Pakistan Prime Minister Imran Khan (centre) ducked a no-confidence motion that was set to happen on 3 April.

*Pakistan's supreme court is expected to decide the fate of embattled Prime Minister Imran Khan, following a day of political turmoil.*
Mr Khan has faced an attempt to oust him from office in recent days.

But in a move that has roiled the country, members of Mr Khan's party on Sunday blocked a vote of no-confidence in the PM and dissolved parliament.

Mr Khan had claimed the vote was part of a US-led conspiracy to remove him, but the US has denied this.

Furious opposition politicians have now filed a petition to the Supreme Court to rule on whether the move to block the vote was constitutional.

The court was initially expected to decide by the end of Monday, but delayed the decision until Tuesday.
.-.-.-.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.




,.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




,.,.,.,.,


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

Here we go again.

Strategic delay by Election Commission which always has a soft spot for PMLN/PPP thugs.

It's all part of the plan.

First PDM started disinformation campaign to undermine the significance of NSC letter acknowledgement, and now election commission is making excuses that Elections are not possible in 90 days.

-- The system is rotten to the core. *Why are they testing patience of a common man*? The public wants PM Imran Khan to have 2/3rd Majority. We don't want to see PDM foreign puppets in power ever again.









General elections not possible in three months, say ECP sources


Cites various legal hitches and procedural challenges; senior official says preparations would require around six months.



www.dawn.com








> ISLAMABAD: The Election Commission of Pakistan (ECP) has expressed its inability to conduct general elections within three months, citing various legal hitches and procedural challenges as the reason.
> 
> A senior official of the ECP told _Dawn_ that the preparations for the general elections would require some six months. He said fresh delimitation of constituencies, particularly in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa where the number of seats had been increased under the 26th Amendment, and bringing district- and constituency-wise electoral rolls in conformity were the major challenges.
> 
> “Delimitation is a time-consuming exercise where the law provides for one month’s time just to invite objections,” he said, adding that another one month was required to address the same. He said a minimum of three months would be required to complete the exercise, followed by another gigantic task of updating voters’ lists.
> 
> *Read*: _With a meltdown across all of Pakistan’s major institutions, what lies ahead for Pakistan?_
> 
> The official said procurement of election material, arrangement for ballot papers and appointment and training of polling staff were also amongst the challenges. He said that under the law, ballot papers with water mark were to be used which were not available in the country and would have to be imported. He revealed that the ECP had proposed to amend the law to provide for ballot papers with ‘security features’, instead of ‘water mark’.
> 
> Cites various legal hitches and procedural challenges
> The official said inviting bids and scrutinising financial and technical quotations would also require some time. About the election material, he said some two million stamp pads would be required for around 100,000 polling stations. “This is just one example. Other materials in huge quantity, including scissors and ball points, will also have to be procured,” he remarked.
> 
> Referring to some legal hitches, the official said that under Section 14 of the Elections Act, the ECP was to announce an election plan four months prior to the polls. He said the law requiring use of EVMs (electronic voting machines) and giving overseas Pakistanis voting rights also held the field and had to be repealed.
> 
> The official said the commission had already announced the schedule for local government (LG) elections in Baluchistan, setting May 29 as the polling day, while the process was also under way to hold LG polls in Punjab, Sindh and Islamabad.
> 
> “We will have to drop the plan for LG polls, if general elections are to be conducted,” he noted.
> 
> *Legal, operational challenges*
> 
> Expressing grave concern over the recent political developments and ensuing constitutional crisis, the Free and Fair Election Network (Fafen) has identified multiple constitutional, legal and operational challenges to the conduct of an early election.
> 
> “While the constitutionality of the measures leading to the dissolution of the National Assembly will be decided by the Supreme Court, Fafen hopes for a prompt decision by the apex court, which rightly took up the matter suo moto, as any delay will continue to accrue collateral issues arising out of the constitutional deadlock.
> 
> “Public confusion and political divisions that have already arisen as a result can potentially translate into violent expression. Political parties have a great responsibility to manage their workers and make sure that political disagreements do not turn into violence, especially ahead of an early election,” Fafen said in a statement issued on Monday.
> 
> According to it, an early election may not be a smooth process in view of several constitutional and legal complications.
> 
> “The critical factor for the legitimacy of any election will be the completion of the Election Commission,” it said, pointing out that the ECP members from Punjab and KP were yet to be appointed. The constitutional procedure for appointment of the members under a caretaker set-up remains unclear under Article 213 (2B), which requires the prime minister and the opposition leader to initiate the process in a specially formed committee comprising only senators.
> 
> Another concern is the constitutional and legal status of the current delimitation of seats of the national and provincial assemblies since it was carried out on the basis of provisional results of the 2017 census.
> 
> Similarly, confusion continues to shroud the practicality and enforcement of the recent amendments to the Elections Act, 2017, pertaining to the use of EVMs and the facilitation of overseas Pakistanis to vote in their country of residence, which were passed by a joint sitting of parliament without the support of the opposition parties.
> 
> Fafen said it had always urged the need for electoral reforms through political consensus as majoritarian changes to the election law always led to challenges to the legitimacy of the election outcome and political stability.
> 
> The under-registration of women on the electoral rolls is also one of the major issues that the ECP had started to successfully address through targeted campaigns. While the ECP has been able to arrest the rising gender gap on the electoral rolls, there still are 11.37 million women who remain unregistered as voters.
> 
> In case the elections are called within three months, the electoral rolls will have to be frozen 30 days before the announcement of the election programme as per Section 39 of the Elections Act, thereby rendering millions of women voters disenfranchised.
> 
> Another challenge to early elections is the operational and logistical preparation by the ECP involving recruiting and training around one million polling staff, and printing, publishing and transportation of election materials as well as selection of locations for more than 10,000 polling stations that are to be established due to the addition of more than 15 million voters on the electoral rolls since the 2018 general elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

They want the average man to forget about the treason done Bilawal and Showbaz , cooling down the anger of people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chak Bamu

Everything is part of a plan, except for whatever comes from Mahatam Imran. Baqi sab saazish hai.

Oye kon log O tussi?

Its the same crowd coming up with one idiotic thread after another. Cultish mindset.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
7


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> They want the average man to forget about the treason done Bilawal and Showbaz , cooling down the anger of people



Inki baari ab agayi hai, in logon ne bahut zulm kiya hai interior sindh or rural punjab mein. They can't run away now, kuch bhi karlein.

---

On topic: If election gets delayed, it means caretaker prime minister (CJP Gulzar suggested as of now) will remain PM for 6 months?

This would be fun because CJP Gulzar is against encroachment, Bahria wagaira sab housing societies khatam hojayeingi phir toe 



Chak Bamu said:


> Everything is part of a plan, except for whatever comes from Mahatama Imran. Baqi sab saazish hai.
> 
> Oye kon log O tussi?
> 
> Its the same crowd coming up with one idiotic thread after another. Cultish mindset.



Your leader NS (aka traitor to Pakistan) is a friend of Butcher of Gujrat, Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

Ghazwa-e-Hind said:


> Your leader NS (aka traitor to Pakistan) is a friend of Butcher of Gujrat, Modi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 830691


In high diplomacy, personal friendships mean nothing. All that Modi ka yaar push was for consumption of fools like yourself.

Napoleon was very buddy buddy with Tsar Alexander, but then invaded Russia. You really should read more, but looking at your handle, I think your static & obsessive mind is incapable of growing in any direction. You just keep worshipping Imran Bhagwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Hphobe

Any way to force an election? The intent here should be to secure power ASAP and sideline and weaken as many of these captured institutions.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## doorstar

Chak Bamu said:


> Its the same crowd coming up with one idiotic thread after another. Cultish mindset.


talking about cultist behavior: would you like me to post a video of the airport strip-teaser khakan abbasi doing rukuh and qayam to daaku naani or that of an election commissioner doing rukuh to showbaaz sharif?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Election should be in 90 days or less , just like the Meeting was called up for special session on Sunday

Ideally elections should be done in _30 days _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

Chak Bamu said:


> In high diplomacy, personal friendships mean nothing. All that Modi ka yaar push was for consumption of fools like yourself.
> 
> Napoleon was very buddy buddy with Tsar Nicholas, but then invaded Russia. You really should read more, but looking at your handle, I think your static & obsessive mind is incapable of growing in any direction. You just keep worshipping Imran Bhagwan.



High Diplomacy where you invite a person to your family wedding who butchered thousands of Muslims in Gujrat in 2000s, and even now RSS goons (which Modi is part of) are doing genocide of Muslims in India as we speak. Hijab Ban, Kashmir status revoked, rss mob lynching muslims etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## V. Makarov

We don't have a single working electronic voting machine, and we are going to an election in 88 days. Plus, electronic voting is going to be a big blunder for Pakistan. Mark my words. The uneducated masses are not ready for this. And do not forget that electronic voting system WILL be hijacked, and millions of Pakistanis will lose trust in democracy if that happens.

The normal physical voting system is tried and tested, with all points of failure known, and remedies developed. On the other hand, electronic voting is a totally new phenomenon. EV is a single point of failure which is very concerning for me. I think we should go ahead with the normal physical voting system within Pakistan, and allow overseas Pakistanis to vote 10 days before the actual voting starts. I say this because the online voting system WILL be the target of DDOS attacks, and the website will be taken down by attackers frequently.

Please watch this video!








Chak Bamu said:


> Cultish mindset.


A natural reaction against continual dynastic/feudalistic politics in Pakistan. Let's wait for some time so that democracy in Pakistan matures further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hphobe

Chak Bamu said:


> In high diplomacy,



High diplomacy still entails looking after your own country's interests above all. Maybe we can make an exception for whatever happened under his tenure, but after seeing the conduct of Nawaz and his associates out of power and fraternizing with the likes of Hussain Haqqani and the Afghan NSA and trying to undermine us during the Pulwama standoff, it's clear he doesn't really care for the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

V. Makarov said:


> We don't have a single working electronic voting machine, and we are going to an election in 88 days. Plus, electronic voting is going to be a big blunder for Pakistan. Mark my words. The uneducated masses are not ready for this. And do not forget that electronic voting system WILL be hijacked, and millions of Pakistanis will lose trust in democracy if that happens.
> 
> The normal physical voting system is tried and tested, with all points of failure known, and remedies developed. On the other hand, electronic voting is a totally new phenomenon. EV is a single point of failure which is very concerning for me. I think we should go ahead with the normal physical voting system within Pakistan, and allow overseas Pakistanis to vote 10 days before the actual voting starts. I say this because the online voting system WILL be the target of DDOS attacks, and the website will be taken down by attackers frequently.
> 
> Please watch this video!



90 Days are enough

It can be done if intentions are right.

But sadly ECP is only quick when they want to impose fine on PM and PTI lawmakers:









ECP fines PM for third time


PESHAWAR: The Election Commission of Pakistan has imposed a fine of Rs50,000 on Prime Minister Imran Khan for a third time in the last over a week for violation of the code of conduct during the...




www.thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Ghazwa-e-Hind said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> Strategic delay by Election Commission which always has a soft spot for PMLN/PPP thugs.
> 
> It's all part of the plan.
> 
> First PDM started disinformation campaign to undermine the significance of NSC letter acknowledgement, and now election commission is making excuses that Elections are not possible in 90 days.
> 
> -- The system is rotten to the core. *Why are they testing patience of a common man*? The public wants PM Imran Khan to have 2/3rd Majority. We don't want to see PDM foreign puppets in power ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General elections not possible in three months, say ECP sources
> 
> 
> Cites various legal hitches and procedural challenges; senior official says preparations would require around six months.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com


They will do it after SC will order them.
By definition EC is always in a ready state to conduct elections. But they were diligently entertaining to scrutinize PTI accounts.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Supreme court has no authority

Prime Minister and President have already announced elections in _*90 days*_


----------



## HAIDER

The election commission is B team of PDM.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 313ghazi

Chak Bamu said:


> Everything is part of a plan, except for whatever comes from Mahatama Imran. Baqi sab saazish hai.
> 
> Oye kon log O tussi?
> 
> Its the same crowd coming up with one idiotic thread after another. Cultish mindset.



ECP and you should save these statements for the 50% illiterate in Pakistan. 

The rest of us know better. 

They claim it will take them months to update voter lists. The voter lists are digital, it is a database query to update a single field based on your address. It's a weeks work end to end for any competent IT team.. 

They are ready to hold local body elections in May, why not just delay them and use the same equipment/resource for national elections? It's just different ballot papers that are required. Those are not printed 6 months in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imad.Khan

Chak Bamu said:


> Everything is part of a plan, except for whatever comes from Mahatama Imran. Baqi sab saazish hai.
> 
> Oye kon log O tussi?
> 
> Its the same crowd coming up with one idiotic thread after another. Cultish mindset.



Election commission has just one job and they are even unable to do that, what they hell are they being paid for?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

--


Imad.Khan said:


> Election commission has just one job and they are even unable to do that, what they hell are they being paid for?



They are lackeys of PDM traitors.


*Message to Imran Khan Sahab:*

Kindly pursue the case in Supreme Court and officially declare PDM as traitors. The letter should be presented as proof along with PDM meetings with foreign ambassadors. Don't let them go free.

Also, the current system supports PDM puppets, It's all delaying tactics. They just want us to go in circles and waste our time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Ghazwa-e-Hind said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> Strategic delay by Election Commission which always has a soft spot for PMLN/PPP thugs.
> 
> It's all part of the plan.
> 
> First PDM started disinformation campaign to undermine the significance of NSC letter acknowledgement, and now election commission is making excuses that Elections are not possible in 90 days.
> 
> -- The system is rotten to the core. *Why are they testing patience of a common man*? The public wants PM Imran Khan to have 2/3rd Majority. We don't want to see PDM foreign puppets in power ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General elections not possible in three months, say ECP sources
> 
> 
> Cites various legal hitches and procedural challenges; senior official says preparations would require around six months.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com


ECP is an inept institution. Why are elections not possible in 90 days and why is the constitution written to 90 days ????


----------



## maithil

This is hilarious. 3 months are enough if voter list is ready.


----------



## WotTen

Chak Bamu said:


> high diplomacy



High chaploosi from paindoo Nawaaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Chak Bamu said:


> In high diplomacy, personal friendships mean nothing. All that Modi ka yaar push was for consumption of fools like yourself.
> 
> Napoleon was very buddy buddy with Tsar Alexander, but then invaded Russia. You really should read more, but looking at your handle, I think your static & obsessive mind is incapable of growing in any direction. You just keep worshipping Imran Bhagwan.


Ok let’s forgive his love friendship loyalty or whatever you want to call it with Modi.
Are you able to forget the rampant theft from the national coffers? Are you able to forgive the foreign assets funds and samosas they have mysteriously amassed abroad with no proof of where the funding has come from?
You see as an overseer Pakistani that’s blood is green - one can assess with an objective mind who has pakistans interest at heart. I am no fan of Imran and don’t blindly follow him - however his heart is in the right
Place and I trust him to attempt to do the right thing.

In fact it saddens me to see when someone is articulate enough to be wearing a blue badge on this forum attempt to belittle someone with a view not similar to your own.
Now mr think tank please enlighten me to the qualities Nawaz Sharif and co have that Pakistan could benefit from?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Strigon

The struggle of the old system to stay corrupt....is very much real.

They cant believe it that things might change for the better...it kills them inside.


----------



## Cash GK

Chak Bamu said:


> Everything is part of a plan, except for whatever comes from Mahatama Imran. Baqi sab saazish hai.
> 
> Oye kon log O tussi?
> 
> Its the same crowd coming up with one idiotic thread after another. Cultish mindset.


Nah we have people who hav brain size of Peanut. They still belive in their leaders. Who use to fight day night and fought 5 elections against each other. Use to throw pron pictures from helicopter.


----------



## ziaulislam

Chak Bamu said:


> Everything is part of a plan, except for whatever comes from Mahatama Imran. Baqi sab saazish hai.
> 
> Oye kon log O tussi?
> 
> Its the same crowd coming up with one idiotic thread after another. Cultish mindset.


Hopefully maryum will be back in power

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

Another institution made brain dead by filling Biryani workers. Just put the damn vote button on an app instead and you can have an election every day.


----------



## ziaulislam

Strigon said:


> The struggle of the old system to stay corrupt....is very much real.
> 
> They cant believe it that things might change for the better...it kills them inside.


PDM trust in their educated massess...
They have trust they will deliver..
however they are afraid the uneducated might revolt against decoits and decits

I do think the educated middle lower class of punjab will by enlarge deliver PMLN like it has always done

So will the vaderas of sindh



Enigma SIG said:


> Another institution made brain dead by filling Biryani workers. Just put the damn vote button on an app instead and you can have an election every day.


They should just give it to private sector

I mean u have everything on ever citizen on file and u cant do voting

Talk about bull shit

Justice gulzar name is being thrown for same reason so he can make the election comission take some time off the tea break


----------



## Hareeb

Stamp pads? So no EVM again.


----------



## Jango

Waaaaaait a minute.

The law says that elections have to be conducted within 90 days of the assembly being dissolved.

Let's say that the assemblies were dissolved in a completely legal and constitutional manner with no qualms from either side. The elections would still have to be conducted within 90 days according to the constitution. 

Why can't the ECP do that then? This seems more like a fault on the ECP's part more than anything.

Sort of like how a unit HAS to be ready to deploy in 4 days. They can't just come up and say sorry, we aren't ready, we weren't expecting a war to break out.



V. Makarov said:


> We don't have a single working electronic voting machine, and we are going to an election in 88 days. Plus, electronic voting is going to be a big blunder for Pakistan. Mark my words. The uneducated masses are not ready for this. And do not forget that electronic voting system WILL be hijacked, and millions of Pakistanis will lose trust in democracy if that happens.
> 
> The normal physical voting system is tried and tested, with all points of failure known, and remedies developed. On the other hand, electronic voting is a totally new phenomenon. EV is a single point of failure which is very concerning for me. I think we should go ahead with the normal physical voting system within Pakistan, and allow overseas Pakistanis to vote 10 days before the actual voting starts. I say this because the online voting system WILL be the target of DDOS attacks, and the website will be taken down by attackers frequently.
> 
> Please watch this video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A natural reaction against continual dynastic/feudalistic politics in Pakistan. Let's wait for some time so that democracy in Pakistan matures further.



I am pretty sure you are mixing up electronic voting with online voting.

The former is what we are going for, the latter is something even I have apprehensions about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pappa Alpha

this should not be acceptable


----------



## Strigon

According to the latest live news, I am hearing, ECP says they are "ready for elections no matter what" and have started advanced preparations. 

🤷‍♂️

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

Who the hell are they to say this....this statement came to effect the SC decision today..ECP chairman should be immediately change



Strigon said:


> According to the latest live news, I am hearing, ECP says they are "ready for elections no matter what" and have started advanced preparations.
> 
> 🤷‍♂️


You mean software updated?


----------



## Strigon

Salza said:


> Who the hell are they to say this....this statement came to effect the SC decision today..ECP chairman should be immediately change
> 
> 
> You mean software updated?



I'm unsure. Just forwarding information. More clarity will come throughout the day.

Seems like the current EVM is a much better way to go, even though a lot of silly things going on with printouts etc.


----------



## 12thPlayer

Jango said:


> Waaaaaait a minute.
> 
> The law says that elections have to be conducted within 90 days of the assembly being dissolved.
> 
> Let's say that the assemblies were dissolved in a completely legal and constitutional manner with no qualms from either side. The elections would still have to be conducted within 90 days according to the constitution.
> 
> Why can't the ECP do that then? This seems more like a fault on the ECP's part more than anything.
> 
> Sort of like how a unit HAS to be ready to deploy in 4 days. They can't just come up and say sorry, we aren't ready, we weren't expecting a war to break out.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure you are mixing up electronic voting with online voting.
> 
> The former is what we are going for, the latter is something even I have apprehensions about.


Well you live in USA and one question did you go to any govt department in Pak in last 3 years or even before? If yes, how was your experience?

If No, All Govt departments are like this even during IK Goverment. Lazy and inefficient. Nothing New. They don't want to work simply.

Governance challenges ahead are more difficult. Corruption is deep into every govt institutions.


----------



## SIPRA

ECP has turned into a part of the PDM, and the Chief Election Commissioner is taking directions from NS.


----------



## S.Y.A

V. Makarov said:


> We don't have a single working electronic voting machine, and we are going to an election in 88 days. Plus, electronic voting is going to be a big blunder for Pakistan. Mark my words. The uneducated masses are not ready for this. And do not forget that electronic voting system WILL be hijacked, and millions of Pakistanis will lose trust in democracy if that happens.
> 
> The normal physical voting system is tried and tested, with all points of failure known, and remedies developed. On the other hand, electronic voting is a totally new phenomenon. EV is a single point of failure which is very concerning for me. I think we should go ahead with the normal physical voting system within Pakistan, and allow overseas Pakistanis to vote 10 days before the actual voting starts. I say this because the online voting system WILL be the target of DDOS attacks, and the website will be taken down by attackers frequently.
> 
> Please watch this video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A natural reaction against continual dynastic/feudalistic politics in Pakistan. Let's wait for some time so that democracy in Pakistan matures further.


EVM is very much working and operational, and no it does not run open source firmware, and is not even connected to internet, safeguards have been built into it and it is virtually impossible to hack. why poke your nose into stuff which you know nothing about?

the man in the video looks and talks like a butthurt troll who is ranting anything that comes into his mind.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Elections on time is matter of *National Security* in my opinion to fight rising inflation

*If 90 days election were not possible* the fiasco of the no Confidence should have been straight rejected on grounds of emergency and *article 63, which forbids political candidates to Jump between parties* while being active member of first party and holding a political office.


----------



## PradoTLC

Ghazwa-e-Hind said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> Strategic delay by Election Commission which always has a soft spot for PMLN/PPP thugs.
> 
> It's all part of the plan.
> 
> First PDM started disinformation campaign to undermine the significance of NSC letter acknowledgement, and now election commission is making excuses that Elections are not possible in 90 days.
> 
> -- The system is rotten to the core. *Why are they testing patience of a common man*? The public wants PM Imran Khan to have 2/3rd Majority. We don't want to see PDM foreign puppets in power ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General elections not possible in three months, say ECP sources
> 
> 
> Cites various legal hitches and procedural challenges; senior official says preparations would require around six months.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com




with the two bits idiots they have in hired ECP no wonder.. if they need technical help overseas Pakistanis can do with in a month. they have expertise , work ethic and technical know how to do this.



Ghazwa-e-Hind said:


> Your leader NS (aka traitor to Pakistan) is a friend of Butcher of Gujrat, Modi.



oh man....forget his likes.. 

people like him are happy just to boot polish some gora...



313ghazi said:


> ey claim it will take them months to update voter lists. The voter lists are digital, it is a database query to update a single field based on your address. It's a weeks work end to end for any competent IT team..




you hit it .. competence is big issue with them. 

they clearly have no clue how the world works out side.



maithil said:


> This is hilarious. 3 months are enough if voter list is ready.




Yes tell it to the PDM AKA supporters of Pakistan traitors ..


----------



## Salza

Watch this after 12.50:






Haroon Rashid clearly said that opposition will try their best to stop overseas Pakistanis votes being counted and EVMs do not get implemented. He made these remarks last night and today we got this ECP statement that they cannot conduct general elections in 90 days. Everything seems linked here.


----------



## Jango

12thPlayer said:


> Well you live in USA and one question did you go to any govt department in Pak in last 3 years or even before? If yes, how was your experience?
> 
> If No, All Govt departments are like this even during IK Goverment. Lazy and inefficient. Nothing New. They don't want to work simply.
> 
> Governance challenges ahead are more difficult. Corruption is deep into every govt institutions.



Woooooaaahhh buddy chillllllll.

Here comes the old "Hey you don't live in Pakistan so you don't get to have a say in things" card.

Mate, I do not 'live' in the US.

I was in Pakistan not more than 3 weeks ago. 

Poori zindagi Pakistan main hu guzari hai, Sultan ki khui ki galion main gari theek karwanay say to Peshawar Bara, to the sandy mountains of Dadu and the plains in Sui. Court kacheri kay bhi chakkar lagaye hain (very reluctantly I might add), aur sarkari haspatalon main bhi khwari kati.

So yeah...

But I agree with you, corruption and had-harmi is rife in our government departments.



Salza said:


> Watch this after 12.50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haroon Rashid clearly said that opposition will try their best to stop overseas Pakistanis votes being counted and EVMs do not get implemented. He made these remarks last night and today we got this ECP statement that they cannot conduct general elections in 90 days. Everything seems linked here.



That is all the opposition wants.

The 'electoral reforms' they want to do, are exactly these two points.

Couple this with the quashing of NAB and FIA cases faced by them, the PDM is golden.

This does give rise to a question though. If there are no elections within 90 days, then what? The country at a time like this, surely cannot tolerate an interim setup for more than that? Economic decisions, foreign policy, infrastructure projects, fiscal policy (budget in June), all can't be left alone.

Warna phir fauj hi ajaye mulk chalanay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 12thPlayer

Jango said:


> Woooooaaahhh buddy chillllllll.
> 
> Here comes the old "Hey you don't live in Pakistan so you don't get to have a say in things" card.
> 
> Mate, I do not 'live' in the US.
> 
> I was in Pakistan not more than 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Poori zindagi Pakistan main hu guzari hai, Sultan ki khui ki galion main gari theek karwanay say to Peshawar Bara, to the sandy mountains of Dadu and the plains in Sui. Court kacheri kay bhi chakkar lagaye hain (very reluctantly I might add), aur sarkari haspatalon main bhi khwari kati.
> 
> So yeah...
> 
> But I agree with you, corruption and had-harmi is rife in our government departments.


I didn't say anywhere "Hey you don't live in Pakistan so you don't get to have a say in things" just asked a question and didn't mean that at all. My main point was govt department laziness and corruption.


----------



## 12thPlayer

This is how votes are counted in Pakistan

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jango

12thPlayer said:


> I didn't say anywhere "Hey you don't live in Pakistan so you don't get to have a say in things" just asked a question and didn't mean that at all. My main point was govt department laziness and corruption.



All good my man, all good.

I know you didn't mean that, but lately I have been seeing this trend generally. People love to point out "Hey, you are living overseas so you have no idea or right to talk about these things".

So just letting the built up steam out.



12thPlayer said:


> This is how votes are counted in Pakistan



Which is exactly why you need EVM's.

Those who contend that EVM's have been rejected in other countries, there is a pretty simple example.

Let's say Germany has a process which is 90% accurate. The EVM is 80% accurate. Of course Germany is going to reject it and keep with the 90.

Now, the same process in Pakistan is 40% accurate. Would you still reject the EVM because Germany rejected it? Of course not. You still increase your accuracy to 80%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Chak Bamu said:


> Everything is part of a plan, except for whatever comes from Mahatam Imran. Baqi sab saazish hai.
> 
> Oye kon log O tussi?
> 
> Its the same crowd coming up with one idiotic thread after another. Cultish mindset.



Don't you think ECP have only 1 fcuking job and it shouldn't have waited for election to perform all the fresh delimitation of constituencies ? I mean FATA is not merged with KP today. It's been done some 2 years ago. Census is also conducted in 2017. ECP should have done it's fcuking job without waiting for elections to come. And now the only task remaining to them would have been procurement of stamps and ball points ( oh my God. They just used procurement of ball points as a reason for delay).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

HAIDER said:


> The election commission is B team of PDM.


Appointed by I.k


----------



## RealNapster

V. Makarov said:


> The uneducated masses are not ready for this



Then the said person is also not fit for contribution in electing national leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Jango said:


> Waaaaaait a minute.
> 
> The law says that elections have to be conducted within 90 days of the assembly being dissolved.
> 
> Let's say that the assemblies were dissolved in a completely legal and constitutional manner with no qualms from either side. The elections would still have to be conducted within 90 days according to the constitution.
> 
> Why can't the ECP do that then? This seems more like a fault on the ECP's part more than anything.
> 
> Sort of like how a unit HAS to be ready to deploy in 4 days. They can't just come up and say sorry, we aren't ready, we weren't expecting a war to break out.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure you are mixing up electronic voting with online voting.
> 
> The former is what we are going for, the latter is something even I have apprehensions about.


They are PMLN people
Hence why gulzar is being nominated because PTI knows this


----------



## V. Makarov

S.Y.A said:


> EVM is very much working and operational, and no it does not run open source firmware, and is not even connected to internet, safeguards have been built into it and it is virtually impossible to hack. why poke your nose into stuff which you know nothing about?
> 
> the man in the video looks and talks like a butthurt troll who is ranting anything that comes into his mind.



All modern literature on EVMs, often point to this same attitude of "EVM supremacists" who brush off any constructive criticism over this technology by either calling them butt-hurt, or straight up incompetent. The butt-hurt person in the video I shared is a computer scientist who was an advisor to a British Parliamentary committee on EVMS, by the way. As far as I am concerned: image. You can read about EVM horror stories on the internet which range from dead batteries, to incompetent presiding officers, to a total breakdown of the EVM system with data loss.

You might want to read an article from a friend.
Regards.



RealNapster said:


> Then the said person is also not fit for contribution in electing national leadership.


That is a whole debate; you are right. But right now, we have to rely on the uneducated masses for the future of this nation. Hope that education will improve the quality of democracy in Pakistan in the coming years.


----------



## Mentee

ziaulislam said:


> They are PMLN people
> Hence why gulzar is being nominated because PTI knows this




Another reason to not to entrust i.k with any decision making power. The guys always end up appointing n league and ppp loyalists on purpose and play mazlomiat card without taking any action


----------



## Chacha_Facebooka

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511248616492470273

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

This is just embarrassing for Dawn at this point.

And Raza Rabbani is citing this report in the SC that the ECP also says it cannot conduct elections.

After Farooq Naek's disaster class yesterday in court, Raza Rabbani has stepped up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Chak Bamu said:


> Everything is part of a plan, except for whatever comes from Mahatam Imran. Baqi sab saazish hai.
> 
> Oye kon log O tussi?
> 
> Its the same crowd coming up with one idiotic thread after another. Cultish mindset.






Because the not-so-sharrifs and the zardari/bhutto groupings don't have a cult following and are so honest, pious, good decent people.............

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Areesh

Jango said:


> This is just embarrassing for Dawn at this point.
> 
> And Raza Rabbani is citing this report in the SC that the ECP also says it cannot conduct elections.
> 
> After Farooq Naek's disaster class yesterday in court, Raza Rabbani has stepped up.



Raza Rabbani sai ziada ghatya aur munafiq insan main nai nahi dekha

Jab military courts par vote dainai ki baat aati hai to yeh banda drama karta hai ronai ka k constitution k khilaf hai

Laikin jab is ka baap sindh house main horse trading kar k MNA jama karta hai to wahan khamosh rehta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZ1

So what EC been doing till now? if they cant hold election in 90 days they need 2 years?

this is actually good. Now if court go against govt then whole pti from all assembly will resign.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Chak Bamu said:


> In high diplomacy, personal friendships mean nothing. All that Modi ka yaar push was for consumption of fools like yourself.
> 
> Napoleon was very buddy buddy with Tsar Alexander, but then invaded Russia. You really should read more, but looking at your handle, I think your static & obsessive mind is incapable of growing in any direction. You just keep worshipping Imran Bhagwan.



I never though treachery would be this bad in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Areesh said:


> Raza Rabbani sai ziada ghatya aur munafiq insan main nai nahi dekha
> 
> Jab military courts par vote dainai ki baat aati hai to yeh banda drama karta hai ronai ka k constitution k khilaf hai
> 
> Laikin jab is ka baap sindh house main horse trading kar k MNA jama karta hai to wahan khamosh rehta hai



Bhai yeh sab aisay hain.

Bilawal is the chairman of the human rights committee...and they have Nazim Jokhio and Sharjeel Memon in their ranks.

Nayyar Bukhari is the biggest qabza mafia of Islamabad.

Mustafa Khokhar is the nephew of Taji Khokhar.

And the list goes on...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Chak Bamu said:


> Everything is part of a plan, except for whatever comes from Mahatam Imran. Baqi sab saazish hai.
> 
> Oye kon log O tussi?
> 
> Its the same crowd coming up with one idiotic thread after another. Cultish mindset.


Aap kon log ho. Open treason is like nothing happen to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Menace2Society said:


> I never though treachery would be this bad in Pakistan.


You havent seen anything


----------



## ssethii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imad.Khan

ECP had denied false news of Dawn

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Jango said:


> This is just embarrassing for Dawn at this point.
> 
> And Raza Rabbani is citing this report in the SC that the ECP also says it cannot conduct elections.


Dawn, ECP, PDM troika out there to influence supreme court of Pakistan



AZ1 said:


> So what EC been doing till now?


Waiting for orders from that Bhagora in London


----------



## S.Y.A

V. Makarov said:


> All modern literature on EVMs, often point to this same attitude of "EVM supremacists" who brush off any constructive criticism over this technology by either calling them butt-hurt, or straight up incompetent. The butt-hurt person in the video I shared is a computer scientist who was an advisor to a British Parliamentary committee on EVMS, by the way. As far as I am concerned: image. You can read about EVM horror stories on the internet which range from dead batteries, to incompetent presiding officers, to a total breakdown of the EVM system with data loss.
> 
> You might want to read an article from a friend.
> Regards.


a computer scientist is not an electronics engineer. his entire arguments revolve around internet connectivity and open source software. the "genius" knows nothing about microcontroller firmware.


----------

